
“Dependency Injection” does not exist in JavaScript. - revathskumar
https://twitter.com/jashkenas/status/362945036876775424
======
troygoode
This tweet is a response to two tweets by Tom Dale (of Ember.js fame):

[https://twitter.com/tomdale/status/362949932740657153](https://twitter.com/tomdale/status/362949932740657153)

[https://twitter.com/tomdale/status/362950137397522432](https://twitter.com/tomdale/status/362950137397522432)

------
lmm
Those of us building real apps in javascript are using angular, which
certainly does have dependency injection.

(DI doesn't and never has meant reams of XML, JNDI and consultants. It's just
a pattern for how you write your applications, and you can implement it just
fine with ordinary code. That's always been true)

